# Dog sitter/doggie day care needed St. Albans



## Viz1975 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an 11 year Hungarian Vizsla called Trigger who is getting distressed when left alone and I'm looking for someone to care for him a couple of times a week either in our home or theirs 

Trigger is very happy to be with other canines but not cats


----------



## Kris36 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello,my name is kris i live in bricket wood saint albans id be more than happy to help out caring for your dog :thumbup1:


----------

